

Some Datasets Available on the Web - Anon84
http://www.datawrangling.com/some-datasets-available-on-the-web

======
pskomoroch
Thanks to whoever submitted this. It is an old post, but I just updated it
this week with 230 new dataset links I collected in the last year. The page
has about 400 datasets listed now. It also includes a tagged json version for
groups like infochimps who are working to categorize open data or scrape it
from the web.

~~~
bravura
Peter, any chance you could organize them, or tag them in some way? Otherwise,
there is no way to know what any data set is until you click the link.

~~~
pskomoroch
Yes, I'll take a pass at sorting these into groups this afternoon or at least
add more descriptive information. Some of the original link titles are a bit
mysterious, like this one: "Voter registration data; or, HERE IS YOUR HOPE,
YOU FOOLS! « The Edge of the American West"

I'm going to toss the ball into infochimps court for any deeper organization
of the data, since they are already set up to handle it.

------
bravura
Here are some other dataset aggregators:

    
    
        http://theinfo.org/
        http://infochimps.org/datasets
        http://ckan.org [Comprehensive Knowledge Archive Network]
        http://www.trustlet.org/wiki/Repositories_of_datasets
        http://www.daniel-lemire.com/blog/data-for-data-mining/
        http://www.quantlet.org/mdbase/
        http://datamob.org/
        http://freebase.com/
        http://infochimp.info/ics/data/ripd/www-personal.umich.edu/~mejn/netdata/
        http://infochimp.info/ics/data/fixd/
        http://infochimp.info/ics/data/pkgd/
        http://infochimp.info/ics/data/rawd/
        http://www.archive-it.org/public/all_collections

